# another dp table



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i recently picked up an older rockwell dp and wanted to make a table and fence for it. so i used some of the ideas from others here, and some of what i have done in the past.

i extended the track in the rear to support the fence in its most open position. the replaceable insert is off-center of the chuck so that it can be rotated and used multiple times. and the fence has a small rabbet to help keep debris from interfering with the workpiece.

i welcome any suggestions for improvement, or just comments.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i also made some mounts for some vices i use mostly for metal drilling.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

gus said:


> i recently picked up an older rockwell dp and wanted to make a table and fence for it. so i used some of the ideas from others here, and some of what i have done in the past.
> 
> i extended the track in the rear to support the fence in its most open position. the replaceable insert is off-center of the chuck so that it can be rotated and used multiple times. and the fence has a small rabbet to help keep debris from interfering with the workpiece.
> 
> ...


Your table looks great.
A couple of shopmade flip stops would be a great improvement. After using the stop (s) you can flip it up to make a second cut, without losing the stop setup. Here is one I made for one of my miter gauges. It rides in a t slot made with a t slot cutter. A handy router bit for making jigs, etc


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. Nice working area and the design is sweet. Let us know pros and cons after you've been working with it for a while. Nice work.
ken


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks great Gus. I forgot to put the chip clearing rabbet on my fence, gonna do that when I get a chance. Your extension of the T-track to allow the fence to fully seat against the post is genius. I find my fence is getting in the way when I use a hand screw to balance pieces I am drilling end grain into. If it was set up like yours it would slide far enough clear. Excellent design. Did you get a return spring for the ol' Rockwell?


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks guys.

Pirate, i like your flip stop. i think i will make one of those sometime. one question about cutting the t-slot into the fence. have you found that the wood holds up as well as an aluminum track? 

ACP, still no spring. there is enough friction to keep it wherever i leave it and i am kinda liking that. so i'm going without for now.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

gus said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Pirate, i like your flip stop. i think i will make one of those sometime. one question about cutting the t-slot into the fence. have you found that the wood holds up as well as an aluminum track?
> 
> ACP, still no spring. there is enough friction to keep it wherever i leave it and i am kinda liking that. so i'm going without for now.



When I cut the t slots, I cut them a lot deeper than t track. Just need a longer t bolt. The top of the slot is about 1/2" thick. 
Also, when making the body of the flip stop, cut a rabbit on each side of the bottom of it, so the body keys in the top of the t slot, to keep it from pivoting.
Be sure to cut the t slot, with a straight bit first, then follow with the slot cutter.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

Pirate, thanks for the useful info. no more aluminum track for me. also great design on that flip stop.


----------

